# Burger Night



## Paymaster (Jun 30, 2018)

Fix one the way I like them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 30, 2018)

That looks wonderful!


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 30, 2018)

Yes it does...  
Ross


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 30, 2018)

Yah-A-Yum!


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm a burger lover, but I draw the line at putting an egg on one.  Never could understand how that came to be.  Otherwise it looks good!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 1, 2018)

The egg sure gives it zing appeal.  I don't want an egg on my burger.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 1, 2018)

Never had an egg on a burger but I think I'm gonna try it next time.    Great looking burger!


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 1, 2018)

In the 70's I belonged to a city golf club.. Became friends with the cook and one day I asked for a burger with "pop"..


He served me a burger with an egg on top, yolk punctured as to not be too runny..


That burger was amazing.. I've used an egg on burgers and other sandwiches many times over the years.. 



Of course an old fashioned fried egg sandwich is yummy too.. White bread, mayo, salt and pepper..  



Ross


----------



## caseydog (Jul 1, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> I'm a burger lover, but I draw the line at putting an egg on one.  Never could understand how that came to be.  Otherwise it looks good!



Oh, you are missing out on one of life's simple pleasures. A fried, runny egg is great on a burger. 

Besides, if you are going to challenge your cardio-vascular system with fatty beef and bacon, why not go all the way, and put an egg on it. 

CD


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 1, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Oh, you are missing out on one of life's simple pleasures. A fried, runny egg is great on a burger.
> 
> Besides, if you are going to challenge your cardio-vascular system with fatty beef and bacon, why not go all the way, and put an egg on it.
> 
> CD



I don't even have eggs for breakfast very often, and it's far more rare for my taste buds to be in the mood for a sunny side up fried egg.  I'm much more of a scrambled kind of guy.  

I love making a scrambled omelette, made with one of the seasoning blends I buy from Savory Spice Shop.  I sauté chopped onion and jalapeño in butter, pour the well beaten eggs over them and cook til just well set up but not dry.  Then I add a generous handful of shredded sharp cheddar, folded in at the end so it just melts all through the mixture - bacon or sausage on the side.  

But eggs will never find their way onto any burger on my plate.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 1, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> I don't even have eggs for breakfast very often, and it's far more rare for my taste buds to be in the mood for a sunny side up fried egg.  I'm much more of a scrambled kind of guy.
> 
> I love making a scrambled omelette, made with one of the seasoning blends I buy from Savory Spice Shop.  I sauté chopped onion and jalapeño in butter, pour the well beaten eggs over them and cook til just well set up but not dry.  Then I add a generous handful of shredded sharp cheddar, folded in at the end so it just melts all through the mixture - bacon or sausage on the side.
> 
> But eggs will never find their way onto any burger on my plate.



I love scrambled eggs, and omelets. The scramble/omelet you make sounds awesome. I do something very similar. BTW, _Waffle House_ makes really good scrambled eggs. Triple-scramble, sausage, hash-browns and toast is my _Waffle House_ order, every time. 

I don't eat fried eggs often, but I do like them on BLTs and Burgers. The runny yolk adds a "richness" to the sandwich. 

CD


----------



## tenspeed (Jul 1, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> I'm a burger lover, but I draw the line at putting an egg on one.  Never could understand how that came to be.  Otherwise it looks good!


McDonalds sells a lot of sausage McMuffin with egg sandwiches, which isn't too far removed from putting an egg on a burger.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 1, 2018)

If the burger is made with really good ground beef, then I don't want much on it. If it is going to be overcooked or the beef is only good, then bacon, etc. is great. I have heard of egg on a hamburger, but I haven't tried it. Well, I have had it in Denmark, on a hamburger steak and that was yummy.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks for sharing, Paymaster. It looks great and I always look forward to your pics!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 1, 2018)

Looks good to me, too.

Other than being cooked, the idea is not too far removed from steak tartare, which is my personal favorite way to eat a burger with a runny yolk. There's something both barbaric and civilized about it at the same time.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 2, 2018)

Eggs are one of my favorite foods and I'll try a broken yolk fried egg on a burger. Personally, I don't want egg on my face if I can help it.


I often do a copycat version of McMuffin breakfast sandwich, but mine are tons better with Thomas's English Muffin, Best Foods mayo, Swiss cheese, thick sliced bacon, and a broken yolk fried egg lightly cooked and carefully shaped to fit the muffin. 


I could dig right into that beautiful plate right now Steve.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 2, 2018)

Steve Kroll said:


> Looks good to me, too.
> 
> Other than being cooked, the idea is not too far removed from steak tartare, which is my personal favorite way to eat a burger with a runny yolk. There's something both barbaric and civilized about it at the same time.



I've never had steak tartare. Gordon Gekko says it is good stuff. 

CD


----------



## taxlady (Jul 2, 2018)

Steve Kroll said:


> Looks good to me, too.
> 
> Other than being cooked, the idea is not too far removed from steak tartare, which is my personal favorite way to eat a burger with a runny yolk. There's something both barbaric and civilized about it at the same time.


That looks wonderful. You are making me hungry.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 2, 2018)

Paymaster.  Your picture taking skills are very very good.  They look professional.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 2, 2018)

Caslon said:


> How further can the hamburger go?  Burger chains are thinking up something new each month, cooks can't keep up with the basics, lol.



You can go with Aussie rules and add beet along with the egg on the burger.

Good looking burger Paymaster, but the egg just doesn't work for me.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 2, 2018)

CraigC said:


> You can go with Aussie rules and add beet along with the egg on the burger.
> 
> Good looking burger Paymaster, but the egg just doesn't work for me.


My DH visited Australia with family when he was a teenager. He went to local, not part of a chain, fast food place and ordered a burger. He was asked if he wanted it "all dressed", to which he replied "yes". Much to his surprise, this is what he got:

burger patty
ham or back bacon
ketchup
beet root (probably not pickled, but not raw)
fried egg
 in a bun

He says it was pretty good.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 6, 2018)

Thanks for all the great comments everyone.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 6, 2018)

taxlady said:


> My DH visited Australia with family when he was a teenager. He went to local, not part of a chain, fast food place and ordered a burger. He was asked if he wanted it "all dressed", to which he replied "yes". Much to his surprise, this is what he got:
> 
> burger patty
> ham or back bacon
> ...




I would have zero issue with removing anything offending to me from the burger.
Your husband sounds like a class act!


----------

